# Im ready to cry. Gas tank trouble



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

You need a grabber
https://www.amazon.ca/Magnetic-Pick...=1551559207&s=gateway&sr=8-15&tag=googcana-20


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Everything I did today went from bad to worse. I tried emptying my mower oil into a shallow pan. Tipped mower sn left it to drain thoroughly. Went back to garage later an old oil ran all over the floor . 

Hered photo of car gas tank


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Does this neck part of gas tank have a screen over main part to keep things from getting in a tank?

Just curious, wonder what it cost to replace a gas tank.


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

If you can’t get it out it probably won’t hurt anything. Worse come to worse maybe have to drop gas tank and remove it. Right now it’s stuck in the hose before it gets into tank. Possibly the hose could be removed, then object removed. You wouldn’t have to buy a new tank either way. And no I don’t think it would have a screen. Although some of those hoses do a have a valve in them


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

I think the stem that fell in is 3" long.

What if I filled my gas tank I wonder if it'd float to the top?

The gas station is only 1 mile away. But I'm too afraid to drive the car now.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Startingover said:


> I think the stem that fell in is 3" long.
> 
> What if I filled my gas tank I wonder if it'd float to the top?
> 
> The gas station is only 1 mile away. But I'm too afraid to drive the car now.


 If it down to the tank it might interfere with the fuel gauge. Removing the hose if you're lucky or removing and dumping it out if you not.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

Don't worry about it. It will float.


----------



## ZTMAN (Feb 19, 2015)

If you don't have a grabber, or the hole is not big enough, I have retrieved things using doubled sided tape on the end of a rachet extension. For something like this you could probably use a small piece of duct tape rolled over on itself. 
Very light pressure.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

We'll see how this, Grabber works tomorrow.

I'm dubious about tape since broken off part is drenched in gas. But its worth a try.

If broken part just blocked the gas gage I wouldn't care. Had a broken gage long ago. I just wrote milage on a scrape of paper an taped to dash. Worked till my toddler ate it.

My big worry is plastic blocks fuel tank in an intersection and my car dies and I get broadsided an killed.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Startingover said:


> We'll see how this, Grabber works tomorrow.
> 
> I'm dubious about tape since broken off part is drenched in gas. But its worth a try.
> 
> ...


Not likely going to plug the pick up filter and the plastic was part of a gas can so not likely going to dissolve in gas, it would probably be quit happy just sitting at the bottom.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

With the proper "finesse" you will get the thing out with that grabber.

I have one that looks just like the pictured one, called a " mechanic's fingers", and I have retrieved lots of things that had gotten where they were not supposed to be.

All the ladies that I have ever met had more "finesse", than I do, so I'm confident that you can get that out.


ED


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

I guess a friend was trying to make me feel better. A dad tried changing cell phone battery an jabbed at it and it sparked so he threw it in the sink an turned water on and somehow the sink an pipes blew up.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

They must have had a faulty P trap, and the sewer gasses ignited, to do that. 

Keep sparks away from your open gas tank, even a static discharge will ignite it.

There is a safety video about this at gas stations.

ED


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Ed, i know youre not suppose to use cell phones at gas pumps or slide in an out of your car cause of static. I often see people using their phones while pumping. I just hurry to get away from them.

After mopping up all that oil I wondered about Spontaneous Combustion so threw the big pile of rags an towels outside. 

I sorta sealed the car gas tank with Press N Seal from the kitchen. I didn't want some bug or lizard getting in there.

My mother said trouble comes in threes. Mower, car, what next? Ha, I just sat safely in front of Netflix the rest of the day, away from things with engines. Oh wait, maybe it was death that comes in threes.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

Nealtw said:


> Not likely going to plug the pick up filter and the plastic was part of a gas can so not likely going to dissolve in gas, it would probably be quit happy just sitting at the bottom.



I agree. 


A mechanic could likely get it out. Fuel sender unit is normally in a module maybe 4-5" diameter, and the module is replaceable. Might be on the top or the bottom of the tank. So a mechanic would have to drain the tank, remove the module, pull the piece out and re-install. Probably has to replace the sealing O-ring. Probably 2 or 3 hours work. So multiply that by hourly rate at the local shops, that is worst case.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

Unless it is leaves or plastic bags stuffed in the gas tank by a vengeful ex, it won't clog the pump.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

Make, model, year? If it has an anti siphon baffle, it won't even get in the tank. Probably you will have trouble filling the tank because of the obstruction .


----------



## HenryMac (Sep 12, 2018)

Startingover said:


> Dumb question. I suppose its not good ti have odd pieces of stuff floating or rattling around in your car gas tank.


Nothing to cry about. Forget it.

Automotive gas tanks have a pick-up tube that drops down from the top, and is up off the bottom. That's so sediment and other "stuff" won't get into the pick-up tube.

That piece that fell in won't hurt a thing.

Have a great day!


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Bigplanz said:


> Unless it is leaves or plastic bags stuffed in the gas tank by a vengeful ex, it won't clog the pump.


Reminded me, I once got a dozen eggs stuffed into mine.

Clogged the heck out of it, had to remove tank and remove the sender, and flush all the lumps out of my tank.

ED


----------



## iamrfixit (Jan 30, 2011)

Your tank likely has a rollover valve in the filler neck assembly. This valve is to keep fuel from spilling out of the tank in the event of a rollover crash. The pieces are likely caught in that. Depending on the vehicle you may be able to remove the filler neck assembly without draining and dropping the tank. The pieces could interfere with the rollover valve or slow the flow of fuel when you try to fill the tank. 

If the pieces did get into the tank they will not be a problem there. The fuel pump/fuel pickup is protected by a large sock filter so the pieces can't clog or get into the pump. When the tank is removed, there is an access hole to service the fuel pump and/or fuel gauge float assembly. The pieces could be removed from the tank but that won't be necessary.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Thank you, I think I sort of understand.

Its a 2007, Toyota Corella. 98k miles


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Startingover said:


> Thank you, I think I sort of understand.
> 
> Its a 2007, Toyota Corella. 98k miles


 I don't think there is any problem there and if you ever have to change the pump or filter they will have no trouble removing the part.


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

98,000 miles. Those Toyotas are great. I think you have another 200,000 miles before you have to start worrying about engine troubles.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

iamrfixit said:


> The pieces could interfere with the rollover valve or slow the flow of fuel when you try to fill the tank.



If it is stuck in the rollover valve, anybody know if vehicle diagnostics will catch it and put out a trouble code?


----------



## iamrfixit (Jan 30, 2011)

Lots of variables between vehicles, can be part of the filler or the tank or some may have one only on the vent line. If it does it's just a "dumb" part, no electronics. After looking at this vehicle's filler neck it doesn't appear to have this. May have some anti siphon restrictor in there or just could be just caught in a bend. I wouldn't worry much about it unless it caused problems filling the tank.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

iamrfixit said:


> Lots of variables between vehicles, can be part of the filler or the tank or some may have one only on the vent line. If it does it's just a "dumb" part, no electronics. After looking at this vehicle's filler neck it doesn't appear to have this. May have some anti siphon restrictor in there or just could be just caught in a bend. I wouldn't worry much about it unless it caused problems filling the tank.


Filling the tank is the main thing. If it fills normally just roll on. I have seen weird stuff in a gas tank. Found a toothpaste cap in one once.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

I am so excited. Guess next day delivery can be 3.5 hrs before midnight. It took all of 5 seconds to reach in an grab this. Couldn’t have managed without light on end. Felt like I did a colonoscopy on my car. 

Thank you thank you everyone


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Startingover said:


> Felt like I did a colonoscopy on my car.
> 
> Thank you thank you everyone
> 
> View attachment 552155


OH MY GOSH, trying to make the top 10 in the joke section eh.:vs_laugh:


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Did you think that was the last you’d hear from me?

Trying ti buy new gas can. Went to Auto Zone. $14 for 1 gal can made by Briggs an Stratton. That would have been ok but no one there could get nozzle ready to pour

Went to hardware store an theirs has thumb release my thumb cant work. 

Trying Walmart tomorrow


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

I hate the 'new' gas cans! For my tractor I skip the spout and use a funnel. My favorite new can is the one that the spout mechanism broke the 2nd time I used it. It now comes apart and will pour normally once the top half is removed.




> Felt like I did a colonoscopy on my car.


At least the car didn't require the prep we do :wink2:


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Startingover said:


> I am so excited. Guess next day delivery can be 3.5 hrs before midnight. It took all of 5 seconds to reach in an grab this. Couldn’t have managed without light on end. Felt like I did a colonoscopy on my car.
> 
> Thank you thank you everyone
> 
> View attachment 552155


You will find that thing handy, I've used mine at least six times in 50 years. 
But I did pull a hair ball out of the shower drain with it.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Great for retrieving lost nuts, bolts screws, and things that fall behind the dryer.

You don't have to move the dryer to get the lost garment, or tear out a wall to get a lost bolt, the "pick-up" will fit in small places.


I use mine occasionally.


ED


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

For entertainment, try operating mechanical fingers to retrieve a key, through a hole in the dash of a boat with a mechanics mirror and a flashlight assisting.


----------



## iamrfixit (Jan 30, 2011)

Most cans are a great example of how qualified our government is at screwing things up. Their (2009) EPA regulations created cans that leak and spill more fuel on the ground than the old style cans could ever have. Blows my mind how anyone would believe they could handle control of more serious matters like health care!

I use this style for my small cans for the push mower, trimmer, chainsaw but find them difficult for cans larger than about 2 gallon.

For 5 gallon cans I have several racing fuel jugs. There are different styles, some have numerous handles and most are made from very tough and thick plastic. I like the long flexible spout, the oversize fill hole and that they have a vent. They don't puff up in the heat and suck flat in the cold.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

home Depot gas cans made my finger bleed. That ring around base of nozzle pinched hard. Lowes is only place left to try.


----------



## CaptTom (Dec 31, 2017)

Startingover said:


> Did you think that was the last you’d hear from me?
> 
> Trying ti buy new gas can. Went to Auto Zone. $14 for 1 gal can made by Briggs an Stratton. That would have been ok but no one there could get nozzle ready to pour
> 
> ...


*NO!!!*

You need this spout!









Get rid of those crappy, flimsy, sloshing, spilling, slow-draining and painful CARB-compliant nozzles!


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

Startingover said:


> Did you think that was the last you’d hear from me?
> 
> Trying ti buy new gas can. Went to Auto Zone. $14 for 1 gal can made by Briggs an Stratton. That would have been ok but no one there could get nozzle ready to pour
> 
> ...


Go to a yard sale and find older one without all the safety features that hinder any sane person from putting gas into lawnmowers.:biggrin2:


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

jbfan said:


> Go to a yard sale and find older one without all the safety features that hinder any sane person from putting gas into lawnmowers.:biggrin2:


That is exactly what I do.

When I find one at a "garbage sale", auction, second hand store, pawn shop, other places, I buy it, whether I need it or not.

I once found one lying in the middle of the road, with a $2.00 price tag on it, loaded it in the truck, and took it home.

No I did not leave $2.00 in its place.

Store it for later.


ED


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

I bought a new last year, used once, swore at, went back to using my 20 year old one.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

I've got several lifetime warranty Craftsman gas cans that are in great shape except for the spout. Since Sears no longer sells Craftsman gas cans they won't honor the warranty. The new spouts are too small. I've gotten creative with the spouts, the one in the best shape is duct taped together while the worst one is partially cut off with a heater hose clamped onto it.


----------



## chiraldude (Nov 16, 2013)

The only place I have found the "safety" cans useful is for filling gas tanks of small equipment like trimmers, hedge clippers, chainsaws, etc... I have a one gallon gas can with a spout that catches on the opening and starts flowing. Only need one hand to hold the jug, the other holds the machine. Stops filling when full. 
Otherwise I agree. Any safety can larger than 2 gallons is useless. I now have 4 5 gallon jugs (VP racing type) without safety spouts. Use them all the time.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

SeniorSitizen said:


> For entertainment, try operating mechanical fingers to retrieve a key, through a hole in the dash of a boat with a mechanics mirror and a flashlight assisting.


Giggling already . . . . . :vs_smirk:


----------



## CaptTom (Dec 31, 2017)

SeniorSitizen said:


> For entertainment, try operating mechanical fingers to retrieve a key, through a hole in the dash of a boat with a mechanics mirror and a flashlight assisting.


It's the same working on just about any mechanical equipment on a boat. We have a term for that: "Boat Yoga."

Back to gas cans...

Try buying a six-gallon can in the US. Technically, federal law defines anything up to six gallons as "portable." I assume larger tanks have stricter regulations.

But some state, somewhere, decided that we just can't be trusted with six gallon cans and now prohibits anything larger than five-gallon portable cans.

I'm not really sure what they think we're going to do with that extra gallon.

For a while a few stores in states where they were still allowed carried them, and I bought six. I notice even those stores don't sell them any more.

Get 'em while you can!


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Gas in a lawnmower?

Get rid of the lawn . . . . . :vs_cool:


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

The new gas cans are the reason I bought a motorcycle gas can.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Found a gas can I can operate at Lowes. Easy to fill and comparatively easy to use. Will still look at garage sales.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Does the green thing shut it off? That's useful looking.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

The idea of the new gas can is fine. Who doesn't want cleaner air? It is the implementation that sucks. The tip hangs up in a car fuel intake, gets stuck, breaks off, etc. They work ok for lawn mowers, I guess.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

green buttons I use my palm to push in so gas pours. Much easier than spouts with finger releases. Plus easier to remove to fill. 

What a fiasco getting mower ready. Next yr I'll do it earlier in season not when grass is taunting me.

This new can has a white funnel inside the can not sure why. I'm not that old but can barely read label directions.

Its sorta nice to conquer these little challenges in life.

can't wait to mow.

Oh yeah, I expect that dangling tip will be first thing to go


----------



## CaptTom (Dec 31, 2017)

Bigplanz said:


> The idea of the new gas can is fine. Who doesn't want cleaner air? It is the implementation that sucks. The tip hangs up in a car fuel intake, gets stuck, breaks off, etc. They work ok for lawn mowers, I guess.


Here's the problem: Those stupid CARB spouts do _not_ promote cleaner air.

For one thing, there's no vapor recovery system like there is at the gas station, and the fill on the lawn mower (or any other small engine) isn't the same as what's on a car. The fumes ultimately go into the air anyway.

The complicated mechanisms splash and slosh more fuel than a proper spout and vent, with which you can better regulate the stream.

The fuel dribbles out so slowly that my arms get tired just holding the can, leading to more splashing. Well, that, and I'm impatient.

All the parts on the spouts are made so cheaply they often stick, bind or break, either forcing the user to rip the extra parts off, or causing more spills and splashes.

I fail to see how any of this is better for the environment than a simple spout and vent which allow you to pour cleanly and carefully every time, and can be sealed shut when not in use.


----------



## l_n_r_carrs (Jun 23, 2018)

In the first place, you can find these grabbers at any hardware store. the grabbers are thin long tools with very thin wire claw-like fingers. At the handle, you squeeze and that's what grabs the object then you pull it out. ( keep squeezing as you pull out)
The other thing you can do or someone that doesn't mind getting a bit dirty is getting to the area where the neck of the gas tank goes to the top of the filler, it's usually clamped on and can be removed and be able to pull the filler out and take the object out easier. Hope this makes sense and is helpful.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Honestly, I’d never heard of Grabbers before. That night I was afraid to drive my car anywhere. 

Occasionally my toaster pops up my toast so hard it flings it behind my fridge. Hope i can retrieve toast with Grabber without pulling fridge out and squeezing behind it.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Startingover said:


> Honestly, I’d never heard of Grabbers before. That night I was afraid to drive my car anywhere.
> 
> Occasionally my toaster pops up my toast so hard it flings it behind my fridge. Hope i can retrieve toast with Grabber without pulling fridge out and squeezing behind it.


I had a toaster that would do that, it was funny with guests that did their own toast and they couldn't figure out where it went.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

Edit: I guess it helps to read the entire thread. Sorry, I see you already posted the spout.



CaptTom said:


> The complicated mechanisms splash and slosh more fuel than a proper spout and vent, with which you can better regulate the stream.
> 
> The fuel dribbles out so slowly that my arms get tired just holding the can, leading to more splashing. Well, that, and I'm impatient.
> 
> ...


I had the same problem with mine. I ended up taking the spout completely off and just pouring straight from the can into the mower very slowly. I did this for a while until I came across these replacement spouts on Amazon.

https://www.amazon.com/Replacement-...s=gateway&sprefix=gas+can+spo,aps,175&sr=8-15

They come with adapters to screw onto your existing can, and give you the old style spout with a vent. You have to drill a hole for the vent. I haven't spilled a drop of gas since installing it a few months ago.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

> Occasionally my toaster pops up my toast so hard it flings it behind my fridge.



My grandparents had a toaster that would pop the toast a foot or more into the air. She always set the toaster in the middle of the kitchen table when she used it. If I was there it was my job to catch the toast on the way down although maybe that was just an excuse to keep me out of her hair. It was a normal toaster until my grandfather repaired it.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Startingover said:


> Occasionally my toaster pops up my toast so hard it flings it behind my fridge. Hope i can retrieve toast with Grabber without pulling fridge out and squeezing behind it.


As Frank Lloyd Wright would advise, re-locate the fridge.:vs_laugh:


----------



## CaptTom (Dec 31, 2017)

Startingover said:


> Occasionally my toaster pops up my toast so hard it flings it behind my fridge.


I thought that only happened in the movies!

Plus, I love how we went from a lost part in a gas filler hose to toasters. And it all actually made sense!


----------



## ionized (Jun 8, 2012)

I am happy to see that the problem was solved. I was going to suggest that you turn the car upside down and shake it, but the solution applied was obviously much easier.

I had to get a de-handled oil dipstick out of a Zx2 (4-banger) not so long ago. I’ll be damned if I remember how I did it, maybe long forceps or a fine wire “lasso”.

Although most are frustrating crap, there are a few relatively easy to operate nozzles on new gas cans. They cost a bit more. I think that I got mine at Waly World. If you have an old can and need a new nozzle or cap, I’d certainly advise fixing it. The replacements can be readily had via web. Suppliers say not allowed to use them on cans made before 1 January 2009, wink wink, nudge nuge. The same places sometimes sell replacement caps and aftermarket vents. They also sell water jugs with the old style spouts. Some places will not allow you to fill a can that is the wrong color and it might be illegal to do it anywhere, but a stencil and some red spray paint fixes a lot of cans in a very short time.

Be careful with lithium batteries. You don’t need to add sewer gas or anything else to make them explode. There is a lot of work on making them safer, but properly handled, they are low risk.

They may burst into flames or explode when pierced. The electrode separator can be compromised and short circuit gets them very hot very fast. Since the electrolyte is flammable and auto ignition temperature is well within attainable with short circuit, up they go. The solvent is also corrosive. You can also ignite them by charging or discharging too fast heating them up. The wrapper must be open to expose the electrolyte to air for combustion to occur. This is not hard to do with a lot of heat from excessive current causing the electrolyte to vaporize precipitating case/wrapper leakage or bursting.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

Here is my new gas can rant.


----------



## ChuckTin (Nov 17, 2014)

By far the best solution to this is the replacement tire stem.
Can be purchased at any parts store. It's installed on the highest practical location opposite the spout. You can even pick a location where your thumb could reach to cap it, which cuts off the fluid flow. You need to drill the holes for it the right size so it's a snug fit and remove the valve but keep the cap. Also site it so you are not on a seam where there's possibly a ridge on the inside.


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

Maybe.

https://www.amazon.com/Foldable-Mob...=1552151567&s=gateway&sr=8-20&tag=googhydr-20


----------



## ionized (Jun 8, 2012)

It seems like getting away from the heavy push against the target gas tank that you need with most of these cans is the key. It is difficult and the OP demonstrated that the spouts are not reliable. It also seems to me that the mounting of the target gas tank on small engines is going to be vulnerable to excessive force.

I think that the one that I bought is an Easycan (or Easy Can) #2405. Capacity is 2.5 gallons and you squeeze a big green button to get flow. It is a two-hand operation. Hold the can with one hand and squeeze the button between thumb and fingers with the other which also stabilized the can as you might with an old-fashioned, simple spout gas can.

I've messed with it little since DW is the one that trims the sod. Her gas cans were busted up and I knew that she would just go out and buy the cheapest one and trigger never ending complaints. Either that or continue using the bused up ones that had an excessive evaporation rate. I did some preemptive shopping.

I think that I've seen them at Wally world and Home depot. Happy hunting.


----------



## CaptTom (Dec 31, 2017)

I often wonder whether there's a whole generation growing up who've never experienced a "proper" gas can. One where you pop the vent and carefully regulate exactly how much or how little flows just by tilting the can.

Of course, it's easy to find a can that's slightly less awful than the rest.

Sort of like if you don't remember what it was like to be able to buy fresh, ripe produce at the supermarket. That must be who buys the melons they sell nowadays, which are all either unripe and hard as a brick, or dried out and shriveled up.

That's all they've ever known.


----------

